

German tanker with wind turbines goes out to sea, fills up with hydrogen - david927
http://thepowergeneration.blogspot.com/2009/09/hydrogen-challenger.html

======
kaveri
Good point raised in one of the comments: why not have a giant wind platform
out at sea to generate the hydrogen, and have tankers come and offload/replace
the hydrogen tanks on a continuous basis ?

